# Baby goat with a Sore bottom??



## Bleenie (Mar 23, 2010)

I recently 'adopted' this adorable little Nigerian Dwarf buckling, "Maverick". He was free because she did not want to deal with the bottle feeding and he has a "sore bottom".  I have no experience with this sort of thing, i have had calves that will get red if they had scours but thats all. 

The previous owner was usign a cream she got from the feed store but i started using Desitin after i got him. It has seemed to help, he is not really screaming when you touch his tail or butt anymore.

what could this be?
She said he didnt have scours.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 23, 2010)

That's a cute picture but...doesn't really show the problem area....

Is it possible he's sunburned?  (My kids are all a little red on the bum from the sunshine they're getting now.)

Ringworm?  Some other fungus?  

Just tossing out possibilities.


----------



## Bleenie (Mar 23, 2010)

Here is the pciture..for some reason tinypic.com wouldnt come up

(there was desitin on his butt when i got the picture)


----------



## Bleenie (Mar 23, 2010)

Where it's white at the top is where it started to scab. but it was just bloody red when i got him.


----------



## Bleenie (Mar 24, 2010)

Anyone??


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 24, 2010)

Looks like it could be orf (soremouth) to me.

Any sores on his lips at all ?  (That's not necessarily a deal breaker, b/c in the cases I've seen, they usually heal up quicker around the head than the bum.)

Soremouth just has to run it's course, all you can do is offer supportive therapy, like the ointment.

Google soremouth, look at pics / treatment, and see if you think it fits.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 24, 2010)

I agree w/ Roll....definitely looks like soremouth to me.  BE CAREFUL handling it, because *you* can get it too.

If a goat's gonna get it, though, I personally think it's better that they get it and get over it early in life.  We made the mistake of buying in three does and one had a little soremouth scab hiding on her somewhere...our 1yr+ buck found it with his face.  Seems to be worse when they're older, for some reason.

His lips swelled extensively, split, cracked...it got all up in his nose, etc..  Really, really bad.  He cleared it on his own and was fine, but we sold him anyway...with full disclosure, of course.

Just didn't wanna risk an outbreak in the rest of our herd in case he had a little scab hiding in _his_ coat somewhere..


----------

